# Wandering Jew



## Teiko's Mom (Sep 30, 2008)

I was "wandering" if torts can eat wandering jew? I didn't get a response to my herb question..can they eat most herbs? I have basil, mint, dill, parsley, cilantro and thyme growing right now. My little guy seems to eat just about everything I have offered him so far. Trying to give a variety but don't want to overdo it and feed things that were best left unfed.....Thanks for everyones input


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Linda, yes Wandering Jew is fine for torts my Greeks and DT love it and they can have most herbs but most don't seem to like them much.
In your other thread http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-4500.html 
there are some answers from other members also re ginger and herbs


----------



## Teiko's Mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Crazy1 said:


> Linda, yes Wandering Jew is fine for torts my Greeks and DT love it and they can have most herbs but most don't seem to like them much.
> In your other thread http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-4500.html
> there are some answers from other members also re ginger and herbs



Thanks, and I did read those herb answers...I guess I have brain overload lately...I gave Teiko a basil leaf today and he ran right over to it...then proceeded to run it over! Oh well...Guess I'll try some wandering jew now.


----------



## janiedough (Oct 1, 2008)

on most sulcata sites it says percy can eat lavendar but he wont touch it. nor does he eat mint, rosemary or oregano. not that i tried to feed these to him, but they are right by his house so i am sure if he wanted them he would eat off of them as he does the wandering jew.


----------

